
TI battery charger achieves faster, cooler charging in mobile phones, portable electronics - ionela
http://news.emcelettronica.com/ti-battery-charger-achieves-faster-cooler-charging-mobile-phones-portable-electronics
======
ionela
Texas Instruments introduced a 3-MHz, switch-mode battery charge management
integrated circuit for portable electronics that can be charged from an
adaptor or a USB port.

